# Dasher wagon, rear shocks



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

So far I haven't found anyone that lists rear shocks for a Dasher wagon. I've heard guys talk about running Quantum shocks... are they a direct fit? If so, why would they be listed for a Dasher??


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

neverthesamecar said:


> So far I haven't found anyone that lists rear shocks for a Dasher wagon. I've heard guys talk about running Quantum shocks... are they a direct fit? If so, why would they be listed for a Dasher??


*No...* the Dasher wagon rear shocks are mounted trailing arm-to-subframe, while the Quantum wagon rears are mounted inside the rear coils.

If you take an old Dasher rear shock to a serious suspension warehouse, they should be able to match you up with something fairly close; it's a very common design. All FLAPS used to have the huge printed spring/strut/shock/bushing catalogs from Monroe, Moog, Gabriel, TRW, etc. with full dimensions & specs listed, so the counter guys could use the cross-index & order the proper parts for retail/wholesale customers, but unfortunately, in most areas that would be rare today.

"Facelift" ('78-'81) Dasher coupes & sedans used basically the same rear shocks as the wagons, so a parts donor car might even have something useful. Happy hunting.

J.R.
SoCal


----------

